# recover gold from sand



## john_paok (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I'd like to recover gold from sand. So, I have sand from earth and the gold is 4-5% how can I recover gold without panning but with chemical? I'm not sure if I posted in right topic.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you partners with this guy?
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=14974&p=151245&hilit=chemist#p151245


----------



## john_paok (Jul 22, 2012)

Can I take the gold from sand of river with aqua regia methode? have you another idea? but not with panning...


----------



## urbanminer (Jul 22, 2012)

After a day of dredging, I wish my concentrates equalled 4-5%! Why waste chemicals? Pan, man! Pan! They've been doing it for thousands of years with success!


----------



## Geo (Jul 22, 2012)

GSP, if this isnt the same person ... well, i think its the same person.

why make two username's? the same question asked in the same broken English with the same impossible data?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 22, 2012)

Geo said:


> GSP, if this isnt the same person ... well, i think its the same person.
> 
> why make two username's? the same question asked in the same broken English with the same impossible data?



Different IP. Maybe it's his brother.


----------



## john_paok (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not GSP........ I'm John from Greece !!!! I have only one username !!!!!

So, I'd like to do with pan...!!! But, My gold is very thin flakes. And I have 4-5% gold in sand is good for recovering?
this methode is good?

http://www.goldfeverprospecting.com/cobo.html


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 22, 2012)

john_paok said:


> I'm not GSP........ I'm John from Greece !!!! I have only one username !!!!!
> 
> So, I'd like to do with pan...!!! But, My gold is very thin flakes. And I have 4-5% gold in sand is good for recovering?
> this methode is good?
> ...



No offense intended, John. It's just that you both said exactly the same thing, 4-5%, and it seemed more than coincidence. I'll ask you the same question. Specifically, what are your reasons for believing there's that much gold in that sand? That's almost $1000 per pound! Two million dollars a ton! Are these numbers based on assays? Or, what?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe they both bought it from the same guy in Africa?

Jim


----------



## john_paok (Jul 22, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> john_paok said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not GSP........ I'm John from Greece !!!! I have only one username !!!!!
> ...



Yes it is assay the sand. So, is not a good prise $1000 per pound? I'm a new for this job! 
the aqua regia can recover gold from sand? can it melt the sand? Tomorrow I'll make a system with pan methode and electric water pump.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2012)

A $1,000 a lb is a great deal! Wish i could buy material like that for that price.


----------



## john_paok (Jul 22, 2012)

Palladium said:


> A $1,000 a lb is a great deal! Wish i could buy material like that for that price.



ok, please make the conversion in grams "g" or kilograms "kg" . I think your proposal. The material was tested by 2 state chemical laboratories


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2012)

That's $ 2,200 kg. How much do you have?


----------



## john_paok (Jul 22, 2012)

Palladium said:


> That's $ 2,200 kg. How much do you have?



Please check this link

http://www.unitconversion.org/unit_converter/weight-ex.html

I have much more....!!!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2012)

So what are you trying to do with it? Sell it? 
Got any pictures?


----------



## john_paok (Jul 22, 2012)

Palladium said:


> So what are you trying to do with it? Sell it?
> Got any pictures?



this is Conversion Table...
1kg how much can you give me?


----------



## butcher (Jul 22, 2012)

What I do not understand is why anyone who had gold easily recoverable from sand why in the world would sell it, without separating the gold from the sand and get a much better price for their values?
Why not just separate the gold from the sand, it is an easy process using a pan or some other tool, the gold is so much heavier than the sand, gold is like 6 times heavier and tha sand will float away from the gold leaving gold in your pan, unless it is not gold and is pyrite fools gold then the pyrite floats away easier than the sand.


----------



## john_paok (Jul 22, 2012)

butcher said:


> What I do not understand is why anyone who had gold easily recoverable from sand why in the world would sell it, without separating the gold from the sand and get a much better price for their values?
> Why not just separate the gold from the sand, it is an easy process using a pan or some other tool, the gold is so much heavier than the sand, gold is like 6 times heavier and tha sand will float away from the gold leaving gold in your pan, unless it is not gold and is pyrite fools gold then the pyrite floats away easier than the sand.



I'm new in this stage.... So, I start the post , how can I recover the gold from sand. So, have you a good tutorial???
I'll make the blue bowl with electric water pump. Tell me if you want, whay the gold which is very thin and slim it stay down and the black sand the grit go out???????????????????????


----------



## Palladium (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how much i could offer without knowing how much you have. The more i buy the cheaper i expect to get it, Right!!
1 kilo= 2.2 American lbs. I would need at least 50-100 lbs to start.


----------



## Geo (Jul 23, 2012)

can you upload the assay document? that would be very helpful.


----------



## galenrog (Jul 23, 2012)

Send me 10kg. I will concentrate the heavies, then smelt. Return the smelted metal bar to you, less a 15% commission. If this is 5% gold, then it should be far better than even the micron size gold on the Long Beach Peninsula of Washington.


----------



## john_paok (Jul 23, 2012)

If I give my material in some people may I upload....


----------



## Palladium (Jul 23, 2012)

john_paok said:


> If I give my material in some people may I upload....



Yes you can John.


----------



## john_paok (Jul 23, 2012)

Palladium said:


> john_paok said:
> 
> 
> > If I give my material in some people may I upload....
> ...




 
$ 1.000 per libre= 453gr?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 23, 2012)

john_paok said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > john_paok said:
> ...



Right. Pretty outrageous, isn't it?

Are you sure it wasn't .04-.05%, .004-.005% or, probably more likely, .0004-.0005%?


----------



## john_paok (Jul 23, 2012)

yes it is but if recover may I take 500$ more...

yes it is 4-5% of gold


----------

